# operation tuli(circumcision)



## ThomasL (Sep 2, 2003)

Operation tuli is a medical mission in the Philippines where medical staff go to poor areas and perform circs for free.These boys are usually between the ages of 8 and 14.I was horrified to find out about it.Apparently in the Philippines intactness looked upon with disgrace and circumcision is considered a preperation for manhood.

Are there any intactivists here from from the Philippines


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow how sad. I just googled operation tuli and it made me want to throw up. Reading this blog made me sick. www. travelblog.org/Asia/Philippines/Sorsogon/blog-7121.html Ha ha I am a computer science student performing surgery. How funny









Then this one xanga.com/jam_being_real Read May 5th entry !!!!!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I was very disturbed to learn that after the tsunami in southeast Asia, they used the money that we donated for circumcisions of boys. The doctors and nurses actually left the hospitals and went out into the affected communities to circumcise boys using the money that we donated. It has been estimated that it will take decades to get life back to normal and to get the countries rebuilt and to get adequate housing and infrastructure in place and they are using that money to mutilate boys. When I learned of that, I said "No more!" These people seriously have their priorities wrong and I will not help to finance it.

Frank


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

OMG Frank, that is some sick and twisted priority setting!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coco4cloth*
Wow how sad. I just googled operation tuli and it made me want to throw up. Reading this blog made me sick. www. travelblog.org/Asia/Philippines/Sorsogon/blog-7121.html Ha ha I am a computer science student performing surgery. How funny









Then this one xanga.com/jam_being_real Read May 5th entry !!!!!

I can't read the May 5th entry as the page is on top of itself.


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
I can't read the May 5th entry as the page is on top of itself.

Hmm that's werid. Here is what it says,

" We had our Operation Tuli (again!) last May 1. We have scheduled another operation on the 9th and many operations from several barangays to follow. Hmmm. It seems that my summer is mainly spent on those surgical missions. And I have found out one thing: The bigger ones are easier to circumcise than the smaller once. And hey! I am not only referring to the size but also the age of the patient. The larger ones have higher tolerance for pain compared to the smaller children. Siyempre, the bigger ones should avoid the teasing they would get from their peers when they cry out loud."


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

this is just so awful on so many levels.









frank, was it a specific org. doing circs? i'm in a hell raising mood...


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

It is an unfortunate fact that even Kiwanis clubs in the Philippines have taken time out for "Operation Tulli." If you are a Kiwanian you may want to bring this up with the international organization. But is this societal madness any worse than our own?


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfmama*
frank, was it a specific org. doing circs? i'm in a hell raising mood...

As far as I know, it wasn't done by any American organization but we provided the money for it. I don't know if the American organizations knew the money would be going for this or not but they should have strings attached delineating how the money was to be used. I do know that Catholic Charity money has been used for circumcisions in the Phillipines before. I do know that it was individual hospitals that took the initiative to go out and do the circumcisions but I don't know if it was under the auspices of one of their medical associations or other organizations or not.

I just know that it was money that was donated to help these people recover from a natural disaster of epic proportions and they used it to mutilate the genitals of innocent boys. I would be just as outraged if I learned that I had given money either directly or indirectly through the US government to mutilate the genitals of girls.

Frank


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I find it just as upsetting that aid organizations use donations to do vaccine programs. We're so into the "quick fix" of helping and there's nothing quicker than a jab with a vax and a circ. The real things that make a difference---digging wells, constructing houses, planting crops, organizing schools---take TIME and commitment. We live in a "McDonald's drive thru" world and the cost in health and happiness is enormous.
Baybee


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I'm a little more understanding of the vaccine situation in this case because there are actually SOME benefits, especially if you have a weakened immune system and disease is running rampant. Whereas the circumcision has none. Zero, zip, nada, nilch.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Don't want to veer off topic too much and I realize that I started this, but when
the immune system is weakened is exactly the wrong time to give a vaccine that will stress the body. Improving nutrition and sanitation would do far more good in an acute situation.
Baybee


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank or anyone - do you have an article or something that confirms that US Aid money was spent on circ? I'd like to post about it on another board, but need something concrete to do so - I think even "pro circ" or "on the fence circ" people would be appalled by that.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I didn't save a link but I'll try to locate it. As well as I can remember, it was a news item from the area back in January.

Frank


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

My DH is Philipino and he is definitely an intactivist as is his youngest brother. The middle brother in unfortunately pro-circ and nothing we've said to him or his wife has been able to change their minds. Fotunately they only have a daughter so far.

DH and I have 2 intact sons and my younger BIL and his wife and one son who is also intact so we're hoping we can sway them with the "Don't you want your son to be the same as his cousins?" argument.

Sorry, I got off topic. That Operation Tuli sounds awful. I can't imagine the reasoning behind organizations who are circ'ing boys in 3rd world countries while actively working to ban circ'ing girls in other 3rd world countries. Don't boys deserve the same right to gential integrity as girls?


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
Frank or anyone - do you have an article or something that confirms that US Aid money was spent on circ? I'd like to post about it on another board, but need something concrete to do so - I think even "pro circ" or "on the fence circ" people would be appalled by that.

I haven't found a link yet regarding where exactly the funding came from, but there are tons of hits if you google "tsunami circumcision".

Here's one...

Quote:

The five boys who participated in the ceremony also got to go first (along with another boy). They all went without fear into the enclosure. Each got undressed and lay on the tables (head to head). Tears didn't come until they saw the needles of lidocaine. Some boys tried to get up (but were held down) while others stoically accepted their fate. One boy (boy in pink shirt in pic) never uttered a word. He clenched his teeth and tears welled in his eyes, but not one peep ever emerged from his mouth.

The surgeries went quite fast, but they were more invasive than I thought they would be. US circumcisions are usually performed without benefit of anesthesia but here they inject the base and head of the penis with several lidocaine shots. In the US our baby circumcisions are also almost bloodless. That was not the case here. I don't know if it was because the foreskin was larger or if they did not clamp as long, but several kids had to be sewed up because of heavy bleeding.

http://tsunami-tsummer.blogspot.com/...e-of-life.html










Jen


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

http://xtulepinoy.tripod.com/

and, arrrggghhhh

Quote:

"The pressure to circumcise is said to be 'psychologically ingrained and culturally embedded in the collective psyche of Filipino women.' No wonder sometimes it's mothers who drag their sons, screaming and begging for mercy, to the chopper." http://www.wvsumedaa.com/rgarcia/adose84.shtml
Jen


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG...Jen...I read some of that blog...there are quite a few more links to his experience with circs done there. The guy sounds like he ENJOYED it
(puke). I can't believe the red cross is involved in this?????


----------

